# Spring Rates Eibach Pro-Kit?



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

Anyone know the spring rates for the Eibach Pro-Kit for the E46 M3?

I'm thinking of using them with the adjustable Koni Sport Shocks.

/RS2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

They may be progressive rate. Eibach can tell you for sure at 949-752-6700

You can check stock and pricing at :

http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=BN4&url=/suspension/index.jsp


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

This is the E36 one...I'm still looking for the E46;

The Eibach Pro-Kit springs for the E36M3 are some of the only linear rate springs in the Pro-Kit line. 

For the '95 M3 springs:
F: 122lb/in
R: 440lb/in

For '96+:
F: 136lb/in
R: 440lb/in


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanx Gary! I've emailed Eibach twice without any answer...

Would you choose H&R or Eibach springs with the adjustable Koni Sport Shocks for the E46 M3?

The H&R springs are linear and the spring rates are 42 N/mm (240 lbs/inch) for the front and 65 N/mm (370 lbs/inch) for the rear.

/RS2


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

H&R work better with Koni. The Eibach/Bilstein setup seem to work better together from talking to people who have done them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

RS2 said:


> Thanx Gary! I've emailed Eibach twice without any answer...
> 
> I've found calling them is much faster :thumbup: . We've had good experiences with both, I personally like the H&Rs.


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> I've found calling them is much faster :thumbup: . We've had good experiences with both, I personally like the H&Rs.


I've had good experiences with both brands as well but I've heard some negative feedback on the H&Rs for the E46 M3.

Some people says that the H&Rs are too soft in the front and the upper coils will bind.

/RS2


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

RS2 said:


> I've had good experiences with both brands as well but I've heard some negative feedback on the H&Rs for the E46 M3.
> 
> Some people says that the H&Rs are too soft in the front and the upper coils will bind (see the pics below).
> 
> ...


Eibach springs are softer than H&R in this application to my understanding..


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> Eibach springs are softer than H&R in this application to my understanding..


That's what I'm trying to find out if I can get the spring rates from Eibach.

The H&R front springs are 240 lbs/inch for the E46 M3.

/RS2


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Try looking here..I posted your question in this thread..maybe they will have the answer since they have them on your car

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=1134962#post1134962


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

This is the information I got from H&R and Eibach in Germany.

The Eibach front springs are softer than H&R for the E46 M3. So you were right in_d_haus. And the rear Eibach spings are progressive while H&R are linear.

But Eibach has different part numbers in the US and Europe so there can be different products.

/RS2


H&R Sport Spring Set
Part Number 29364-1
Lowering Front 30 mm / Rear 20 mm
Spring Rate Front 42 N/mm (240 lbs/inch)
Spring Rate Rear 65 N/mm (370 lbs/inch)

Eibach Pro-Kit Spring Set
Part Number 10-20-001-02-22
Lowering Front 20 mm / Rear 15 mm
Spring Rate Front 27 N/mm (155 lbs/inch)
Spring Rate Rear 66 - 132 N/mm (375 - 750 lbs/inch)


----------



## MikekiM (May 10, 2002)

Just for references, here's E36M3 spring rates from Vogtland.

Regular Sport 
165lb/in Front
360lb/in Rear

Club Spec 
194lb/in Front
457lb/in Rear

I can get rates for E46M3 if you want 'em.


----------



## RS2 (Dec 19, 2001)

RS2 said:


> This is the information I got from H&R and Eibach in Germany.
> 
> The Eibach front springs are softer than H&R for the E46 M3. So you were right in_d_haus. And the rear Eibach spings are progressive while H&R are linear.
> 
> But Eibach has different part numbers in the US and Europe so there can be different products.


Just to avoid any confusion, both H&R and Eibach have confirmed that they have different sport springs for the E46 M3 on the European and the US market.

So all the spring rates and lowering numbers above are just for the Europen market!

/RS2


----------

